# Engineer Visa for UAE.



## dsouza (Mar 4, 2014)

Dear All..
Please advice..

I am a B-Tech graduate in Electronics and Communication Engineering but m working in Mechanical stream for MEP division.Am having 03 years of experience in MEP in India.Now I would like to work in UAE as a Mechanical Engineer.So can i get a job in mechanical and engineer visa as i hold Electronics and Communication Engineering degree.
---
DSOUZA


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You first need to get a job. Once you get the job and the company sponsors your visa, your visa may state a designation as engineer etc - there are no strict rules as to what the designation on the visa must say.


----------



## dsouza (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:*

Dear Sir,
Thanks for the reply..

Recently,my profile has been rejected for Saudi.I was having the offer in hand,medical was done,Saudi attestation was done on my degree..But visa endorsement was rejected by the Saudi consulate,due to the ECE degree.It was a Mechanical engineer visa.
Will this be repeated again for UAE visa process??
Please Advice..
--


----------

